# Tv Philips 20PT3331/77r 3\4 de imagen en pantalla sin audio valores a cero al apagar



## djpusse (Ene 27, 2010)

hola gente del foro como les va hace unos dias me llego este tele al taller el dueño me dijo que no encendia pero lo conecte y encendio el problema es que no tiene audio los valores de todo el menu tanto como el brillo el contraste color etc. se vuelven a cero al apagarlo 

el otro problema es que no cambia de canal o sea el numero cambia pero no me cambia la sintonia 

no se que fue lo que hice en un momento que cambiaba de canal lo mas bien pero ahora volvio a estar como me lo trajeron 

estube investigando que es lo que puede tener y por lo visto es la memoria, en otro foro encontre la programacion de la memoria del PHILIPS 14PT418A/77r que segun decia que ya lo habia probado en uno del modelo que tengo yo en mi taller

lo que hice fue grabar el contenido del archivo e2p que encontre en otro foro (que si necesitan la direccion se las enviare si me lo permite algun moderador) en la memoria original del tele no en una nueva porque no tengo 

el tema es que sigue igual y en el modo service me pone esto:

0    L03LM1  2.2
ERR 6  10  9  0  0
000 000 000 000 000 000 000

que el primer renglon deberia ser el modelo del chasis
el segundo la tabla de errores que navegando por ahi si no me equivoco ese error es de audio (por lo menos el numero 6)
y el tercero seria las opciones que deberian tener unos numeros que no se cuales son

haa y me olvidaba que se ve 3\4 de la pantalla o sea que abajo hace una franja negra como de unos 10 o 12 cm que en modo service se puede arrglar eso el tema es que al apagarlo vuelve a estar como antes

el tema es que ya no se que mas hacerle alguien se le ocurre una idea aparte de agarrarlo con el hacha????

Saludos espero sus opiniones sobre la deprecion del tele antes de que cometa suicidio o asesinato de mi parte jeje

Saludos...


----------



## Cyborg16 (Ene 27, 2010)

Si al apagar la tele se vuelve a poner negro pero antes se habia arregaldo definitivamente es la memoria. Yo probaria con una nueva. Fijate si esta conectado el cable de masa del tubo por que el campo electrico que genera puede ser lo que te joda la memoria. Es toda la ayuda que te puedo dar. Espero que te sirva.

Saludos.


----------



## djpusse (Ene 28, 2010)

hola cyborg Gracias por responder

el cable esta bien conectado la memoria supongo que si no anda no me la dejaria grabar

ahora todos las fallas que hace se debe a la memoria?

Saludos


----------



## Cyborg16 (Ene 30, 2010)

Te digo, no tengo experiencia en reparacion de TV, pero en la escuela vi un poco y algunas de las cosas que decis concuerdan con una falla en la memoria. lo de la franja negra no tengo ni idea, pero todas las cosas que podes cambiar se guardan en la memoria, y si al apagar la tele las fallas se presentan de nuevo yo me seguiria jugando por la memoria. (habias dicho que podias sacar la franja desde el menu).

Suerte.

Saludos.


----------



## djpusse (Ene 31, 2010)

hola cyborg si la franja la habia podido sacar desde el modo service el tema va a ser para poder encontrar el archivo para grabarla nuevamente porque probe con 3 archivos que encontre por ahi que eran del philips 20pt3331\77 pero variaba la ultima letra y los numeros de chasis no eran igual 

Gracias por responder y por tu ayuda el lunes voy a preguntar en la casa de repuestos a ver si se consigue la memoria ya grabada creo que eso seria lo mejor 


Saludos


----------



## drekc (Feb 17, 2010)

Hola buen dia!! yo tengo un problema similar con una phillips, les dejo el link del foro, es aki mismo.... Espero tengan algun comentario y si necesitas mas detalles de mi problema con gusto te los hago llegar, igual y con lo que yo le eh hecho a mi TV se repare el tuyo... suerte..
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f20/fallas-tipicas-televisores-19929/
Es en la pág. 1 y es el penultimo post. DREKC 

gracias... ñ_ñ


----------



## djpusse (Feb 17, 2010)

hola sofia creo que era no ? jeje

la primera vez que conozco una mujer que anda con la electronica 

bue por lo que lei no dieron ni un comentario sobre tu tele 

andando por ahi encontre unos cuantos archivos de eprom para teles no se que modelo es el tuyo decime y busco a ver si tengo la eprom


al mio lo que no le tengo confianza es que de la pata 5 hasta la 8 de la eprom llegan 3.7volts que si no me equivoco deberian llegar a la pata 8 5volts 

espero ru respuesta a ver que me dices Saludos


----------



## drekc (Feb 18, 2010)

djpusse dijo:


> hola sofia creo que era no ? jeje
> 
> la primera vez que conozco una mujer que anda con la electronica
> 
> ...




Estas en lo cierto, teoricamente deberian llegar 5 vcd pero 3.7 esta dentro de la tolerancia para el funcionamiento de l eeprom...

Y no tu crees! nadie me dio ni una sola respuesta a mi problema, que gachos!! =) 
y pss no te preocupes, que yo le cambie la EEPROM a mi chasis y nada, la tele sigue agual. Yo pienso que es el cinescopio y tendré qu cambiarlo, no me queda de otra!!

suerte y gracias!!!


----------



## djpusse (Feb 18, 2010)

hoye!!! y revisaste el Fly Back?? Enciende el filamento ? probaste con darle mas screen desde el Fly Back? porque puede que el tubo ya este medio agotado


Saludos


----------



## drekc (Feb 19, 2010)

Si! el fly lo mandé a revizar con gente especializada y me dijeron que esta bien que no tiene fugas ni nada por el estiloo.. =(  
El filamento enciende bien, y claro que subi el screen, se logra ver algo en la pantalla pero por proteccion se apaga la TV y luego al encenderla vuelve a lo mismo; tratamos de entrar al modo de servicio pensando que los parametros de HOR o VER estuvieran mal, pero ni si kiera podemos entrar al modo de servicio, esta tele es una verdadera lata ya ni si kiera kiero hablar de ella, ye llevo como 3 meses haciendo pruebas y nada, mis profes dicen que PHILLIPS es una marca muy latosa y que mejor me resigne y la suba al edificio mas grande la de cd de mexico y la deje caer..jajaja!! como vez?


----------



## djpusse (Feb 19, 2010)

cual es el verdadero modelo?

te digo que yo al cliente ya le dije que no se que tenia que lo venga a buscar ya e hice de todo y no no se que es lo que tiene

habria que ver que se puede hacer con el tuyo 

ahora que tanto confias en los que les llevaste el tubo (cinescopio)

porque si lo cambiaste y anda??

no le habras puesto un tubo mas chico no ?

al subirle el screen se pone blanca la pantalla?

ojo que si tiene problema en la eprom los valores de brillo contraste y color se van a cero por lo tanto no se ve nada en la pantalla hasta que no se los levantes


Saludos


----------



## patin (May 9, 2015)

Alguien tiene el plano


----------



## J2C (May 9, 2015)

Patin

 No probaste de buscar tu *el plano* ?????.



 Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------

